# Need paint work done



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

Can anybody recommend a paint shop that does good timely work on a class A DP. Someone sideswiped me today on 45 and I need some repair work. 
Thanks if you can help.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Xtreme paint and graphics in Nacogdoches is probably the premier paint and body shop for fiberglass RV's in Tx. Fabulous work, top quality paint, straight shooters, not cheap.

They repaint lots of Foretravels, other high end coaches.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks I have heard of them but was hoping not to have to go that far unless it is necessary.


----------

